# MacBook Pro Retina - craquements de la face arrière



## freefalling (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Me voici l' (assez) heureux propriétaire d'un nouveau MacBook Pro Rétina 2,6 GHz , 16Go Ram , 512 de SSD.
En utilisation depuis 2 semaines maintenant, je constate ce jour un bruit assez inquiétant, si ce n'est gênant, lors de la manipulation du portable.
Plus exactement : quand j'exerce une pression à l'arrière du portable (cette pression est toute simple, puisqu'elle a lieu lorsque je déplace par exemple l'ordinateur d'une surface de travail à une autre, quand la main 'pince' la tranche gauche ou droite du portable et que les extrémités des doigts pressent le milieu arrière de la machine) une sorte de grincement, entre le craquement et le "décollement" qui se fait entendre depuis le dessous de la robe d'aluminium.
Les bruits sous la pression font penser à des grains de sable, à une surface qui se serait décollée.

Je précise que les pressions exercées ne sont pas excessives et qu'un tapotement des doigts à peine forcé suffit à reproduire ce 'collage-décollage' de la surface.

Une vidéo pour illustrer ces propos :
http://youtu.be/x_XRALcTdDE

Je sais que la robe aluminium des MacBook est aussi fine que résistante, et est assez "souple". Quand il y a qlq millimètres d'espace libre, une pression arrive donc a légèrement curver la robe. Toutefois ce bruit ne m'inspire pas confiance, et n'est de toute manière pas très agréable pour une machine de près de 3000.

La question est donc de savoir si d'autres utilisateurs connaissent ou ont entendus parler d'un tel symptôme, et si un petit tour vers un Apple Store est conseillé.

Merci d'avance !
Un Mac user un peu déconcerté


----------



## Vinky (26 Août 2012)

Salut 

Oui c'est malheureusement récurrent 

Le point positif c'est qu'il suffit de dévisser/replacer/revisser le capot arrière pour que le problème soit réglé 

Donc soit tu vas à l'Apple Store pour qu'ils te le fassent, soit tu investis dans un tournevis pentalobe pour le faire toi même 

PS : Je te rassure c'est pas un troisième clic du touchpad


----------



## freefalling (26 Août 2012)

> Oui c'est malheureusement récurrent


Sur les MacBook Pro Retina ?! ou sur les autres de l'ancienne gamme... ?
Je n'ai personnellement trouvé aucun retour décrivant mon problème. Qlq personnes se plaignent de la face avant de certain MBP (précédente gamme, non rétina), là où l'on repose ses poignets. Mais la face arrière 'creuse' et 'granuleuse' d'un MBPr, je n'ai pas encore trouvé (d'où ce fil).


> Le point positif c'est qu'il suffit de dévisser/replacer/revisser le capot arrière pour que le problème soit réglé


A 3000&#8364; le MacBook, je vais me passer de risquer un démontage maison. Il est largement sous garantie. Il me semble aussi qu'un démontage perso d'un rétina, c'est juste ... raisonnablement impensable 
Toutefois, je précise que le capot est absolument bien fixé, complètement immobile. C'est réellement la partie centrale qui est souple, avec pour effet comme une fine éponge granuleuse entre la robe alu et les composants internes, que je peux presser via le dessous du Mac. Pas de problème d'utilisation dans l'absolu, mais ces grincements sont trop importants et 'métalliques' pour que je laisse passer.

Je passe à l'Apple Store dès mardi matin.


----------



## Vinky (26 Août 2012)

Sur le retina spécifiquement, il ya pas de sujet sur ça, mais sur les suejts autour du retina plusieurs personnes en parlent 

Pour ce qui est du démontage (c'est juste les 10 vis à dévisser rien de plus) et oui (pour avoir eu le souci) c'est bien fixé mais c'est la plaque qui a été mal mise au départ qui fait que ça claque (pas bien aligné par rapport aux pas de vis et trou dans la plaque)

Pour ce qui est du "grincement" je ne sais pas je n'ai pas eu, mais le claquement c'est ça oui (une fois démonté et bien replacé, quand j'ai revissé j'ai plus eu de claquement depuis, je l'ai fait également sur le retina d'un collègue, mais résultat


----------



## freefalling (26 Août 2012)

> (..) c'est la plaque qui a été mal mise au départ qui fait que ça claque (pas bien aligné par rapport aux pas de vis et trou dans la plaque)



merci pour ces compléments d'infos Vinky, mais je réitère tout de même : la plaque ne claque pas, le jointures sont parfaitement raccords. Ce qui ne va pas semble ne pas venir des vis, mais bien d'un vide vers le milieu arrière du MBP (voir ici), exactement où se situe la RAM, soit le vide entre les 2 ventilateurs, et au-dessus des batteries.
Peut-être un changement de robe rectifierai la situation, mais dans tous les cas c'est l'Apple Store qui prendra en charge.
Je manquerais pas de mettre un jour les infos ici-même.


----------



## Vinky (26 Août 2012)

Je n'ai pas la machine devant moi donc pas évident, mais de ce que je semble entendre c'est qu'en appuyant au "milieu" tu as un petit claquement qui apparait justement tout en haut (au niveau d'une des deux vis) et c'est vraiment typique du Retina.

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## _Tido_ (27 Août 2012)

J'avais un problème de craquement sur mon retina.
un craquement au niveau de la coque à gauche du touchpad, et également sur la coque inférieure dans la même zone .


j'ai appelé le service client pour expliquer mon problème et pris rdv dans un apple store.
Un tour dans l'Apple Store de Velizy et c'était réglé.

je te conseille d'appeler ou de prendre rdv car il a fallut qu'un technicien mac intervienne, et il a beaucoup plus de techos iPhone / iPad (en tout cas dans celui de Velizy)

Edit : après visionnage de ta video, c'est effectivement pas au même endroit.


----------



## Janus00 (27 Août 2012)

Salut,

je pense que tu as du jeu sur plusieurs vis, direction l'AppleStore pour un dévissage / revissage !


----------



## Morhaus (27 Août 2012)

J'ai exactement la même chose sur mon Retina. Ça me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Août 2012)

J'ai constaté la même chose sur le mien, ça m'a pris même pas 5 minutes pour dévisser/visser. Mais il faut avoir le tournevis pentalobe pour pouvoir le faire...


----------



## Jerome017 (28 Août 2012)

Eh bien, je te rassure, cela fait maintenant 4 MacBook Pro classique qui me passent dans les mains et les 4 avaient le même problème... Ce qui était en cause? Une petite pièce avec 2 ergots métallique qui frotaient sur la coque. J'ai ouvert le Mac, retiré la pièce, mis du tape en dessous de celle-ci, revissé la pièce, et lit du tape sur la coque. Résultat? Plus AUCUNS bruits  Pour ce qui est du démontage, je ne serais pas te guider pour ma part Même si cela est facile, c'est plus prudent de le mettre en SAV... ;-)


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (28 Août 2012)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Eh bien, je te rassure, cela fait maintenant 4 MacBook Pro classique qui me passent dans les mains et les 4 avaient le même problème... Ce qui était en cause? Une petite pièce avec 2 ergots métallique qui frotaient sur la coque. J'ai ouvert le Mac, retiré la pièce, mis du tape en dessous de celle-ci, revissé la pièce, et lit du tape sur la coque. Résultat? Plus AUCUNS bruits  Pour ce qui est du démontage, je ne serais pas te guider pour ma part Même si cela est facile, c'est plus prudent de le mettre en SAV... ;-)




c'est quand meme bizarre , ils controlent pas les mac en sortie de chaine?


----------



## freefalling (28 Août 2012)

Viste à l'Apple Store.
Le Genius m'indique que c'est normal, que ce que l'on entend sont des petits 'picots' en métal à l'intérieur, rétractables semble-t-il.
J'insiste sur le fait que le bruit ne me rassure pas, puis il est allé gentiment observer de plus près dans son atelier d'arrière-boutique.
5 minutes plus tard, il revient, et m'annonce que définitivement non, il n'y a rien d'anormal, mais que "Apple est conscient du *problème* en interne, donc il n'y a rien à faire. Mais l'ordinateur est opérationnel, donc ça va".
Je saute sur le terme employé directement :
&#8212; Donc il s'agit bien d'un *problème* ? Et Apple le sait ?
&#8212; Tout à fait.
&#8212; Mais on ne peut rien faire alors ?
&#8212; Non, c'est dans notre base de données. Pour le moment Apple n'a rien décidé pour ce retour.
&#8212; Et comment saurais-je si Apple change son point de vue ?
&#8212; Vous le saurez sur les forums, ne vous inquiétez pas pour ça.
&#8212; (je tousse..)

Voici donc la conclusion de l'affaire.
Assez frustré malgré le joli sourire du Genius, je me suis rendu au rayon MacBook Pro Retina pour exercer la même pression que sur ma propre machine, à l'arrière de la robe alu. Le son était similaire.
Je pense donc qu'à cet endroit précis, et sur ce modèle (ça ne concerne que les Retina, et je ne parle pas d'une malposition des vis) il y a un léger vide à l'intérieur, et qu'une pression fait jouer la plaque alu avec l'intérieur du MBPr.

Comme je le dis, je reste un peu frustré d'une telle résolution, et j'invite d'autres utilisateurs à témoigner de leur expérience de MacBook Pro Retina, et tester ladite "pression" et donner leurs retours.


----------



## Janus00 (28 Août 2012)

Dévissage / revissage et y'a plus de craquements , ça va pas chercher plus loin que ça ... 

:rateau:


----------



## freefalling (29 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas si la vidéo est suffisamment claire, mais je redis : le capot est absolument en place (!) Le bruit provient de la partie "moelleuse" du centre du capot arrière. En la déformant via une pression (légère), on sent que "ça" touche des éléments à l'intérieur. On sent donc un espace, et c'est cela précisément qui provoque ces sons/bruits un peu frottés, un peu étonnants à mon goût (j'avais un MacBook alu avant celui-ci pour comparaison).

Je suis assez curieux maintenant de savoir si d'autres utilisateurs de MacBook Pro Retina (et uniquement eux, puisque la structure n'est pas la même sur les autres modèles de la gamme portable), en reproduisant cette pression à cet endroit, peuvent témoigner d'un symptôme similaire.
Si techniquement cela n'affecte pas l'utilisation du Mac, c'est assez ennuyeux pour une telle machine de donner l'impression d'une "instabilité" voire fragilité à ce niveau-là.


Janus00 a dit:


> Dévissage / revissage et y'a plus de craquements , ça va pas chercher plus loin que ça ...
> :rateau:


 Le Genius s'en est occupé, n'en doute pas.  Bisou Janus00.


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

J'ai fini par regarder ta vidéo et à essayer de reproduire ce que tu y montre, je n'ai pas un bruit  aussi appuyé en appuyant sur le centre et vers l'arrière de la bécane comme toi. La question que je me pose : est-ce que le bruit important que j'entend dans ta vidéo correspond au très léger que j'entend sur le miens ?

J'ai ensuite fait la même chose avec mon MBP 2010 que j'ai encore sous la main quelques semaines, le bruit est un peu plus appuyé mais je met ça sur le compte des 2 ans de bons et loyaux services.

Ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre c'est ce que tu trouves d'illogique à ça... Le capot du MBP est soutenu vers l'intérieur sur les côtés par un rebord et des vis et vers l'extérieur par 4 pieds sur les 4 coins. Quand il est sur se pieds, pas de raison qu'il y ai un appui au centre. L'aluminium de ce capot est fin (donc ondule facile si l'on appuie dessus), on trouve en dessous deux aimants et une tige de support centrale qui sont probablement les origines du bruit. Mais en aucun cas quand tu appuies les composants ne sont touchés !


----------



## freefalling (29 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre c'est ce que tu trouves d'illogique à ça... Le capot du MBP est soutenu vers l'intérieur sur les côtés par un rebord et des vis et vers l'extérieur par 4 pieds sur les 4 coins. Quand il est sur se pieds, pas de raison qu'il y ai un appui au centre. L'aluminium de ce capot est fin (donc ondule facile si l'on appuie dessus), on trouve en dessous deux aimants et une tige de support centrale qui sont probablement les origines du bruit. Mais en aucun cas quand tu appuies les composants ne sont touchés !



Disons que parfois -comme maintenant- j'utilise le MBP quand je suis allongé sur mon lit ou sofa, ce qui est une utilisation assez courante tout de même. Allongé, le portable au niveau du ventre quand je lis des articles, je peux entendre ce granuleux craquement rien qu'en le posant ou en respirant : c'est dire que la "pression" qui fait onduler le capot est donc extrêmement faible, et pourtant bien audible. Vraiment, c'est comme s'il y a avait des grains de sable au milieu.
Cela est un problème selon moi. :hein: 

Un autre problème s'ajoute à celui-ci, découvert hier soir d'ailleurs... 
J'ai déjà essuyé les plâtres d'un iMac 17' (rev. A) et son phénomène de iRasoir (3 cartes mères changées > puis échange contre une nouvelle machine), un MacBook 13' alu (rev. A) dont le DD était mal fixé et 'soufflait' au niveau du repose poignet droit ne se calmant que par la pression, avec le symptôme des touches de clavier de travers. Et maintenant, un MacBook Pro Retina (rev A.), qui grince du dessous du capot, avec une rémanence d'images.
Le rev. A à bannir chez Apple n'est  plus un mythe me concernant. Plaisir gâché à chaque fois.


----------



## Janus00 (29 Août 2012)

Eventuellement ça pourrait être un défaut d'usinage sur certaines séries qui auraient le bottom case en alu trop " fin " et qui serait plus sensible que d'autres à la pression ?


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Août 2012)

freefalling a dit:


> Disons que parfois -comme maintenant- j'utilise le MBP quand je suis allongé sur mon lit ou sofa, ce qui est une utilisation assez courante tout de même. Allongé, le portable au niveau du ventre quand je lis des articles, je peux entendre ce granuleux craquement rien qu'en le posant ou en respirant : c'est dire que la "pression" qui fait onduler le capot est donc extrêmement faible, et pourtant bien audible. Vraiment, c'est comme s'il y a avait des grains de sable au milieu.
> Cela est un problème selon moi. :hein:
> 
> Un autre problème s'ajoute à celui-ci, découvert hier soir d'ailleurs...
> ...


C'est bien connu que les REV A sont les pires niveau pannes chez Apple, ça n'a rien de nouveau. Mon MBPu 2008 était une REV A et après 4 ou 5 problèmes dessus, un peu plus d'un an et demi après l'achat, on me l'a remplacé par un MBP 2010 (proposition faite juste avant la sortie du 2010, mais la chance a fait qu'avec les délais j'ai reçu un 2010). Avec une REV A soit tu as des problèmes et Apple assumes ses responsabilités (avec AppleCare évidemment), soit tu n'en as pas et tout roule


----------



## Vinky (31 Août 2012)

Je viens faire un petit retour sur le bruit que freefalling entend.

Après démontage complet du système de refroidissement du MBPr (histoire qu'il ne reste pas à la poussière) j'en ai profité pour regardé d'où est-ce que ça pouvait venir. 

A noter que là où tu appuis, c'est au dessus de la RAM et/ou au niveau des pipes de refroidissement. en plus clair, c'est pas les composants que tu touches sinon ça serait "dûr" et c'est pour ça que ça fait "creux".

ensuite, les petit bruit comme des grains de sable. en fait ce bruit est dû à une petite "mousse" (qui à la couleur de la limaille de fer) qui est situé au niveau des ouvertures sur la tranche au niveau de l'écran. (sous les deux vis tout en haut quand il est retourné) (photo ici http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/WgHBkCU2KdsaxMEi.huge)

C'est cette petite mousse qui quand on appui fait ce bruit de grattement et donne la sensation de "frottement".

Bref, absolument rien d'inquiétant et de grave


----------



## jtraulle (10 Janvier 2013)

Hello, 

Je me permet d'intervenir car j'ai le même problème que toi, mais sur un Macbook Air.
Certe, comme le dit Vinky, rien de grave n'y d'inquiétant mais ça reste particulièrement agaçant.

J'entend le bruit uniquement quand le laptop est à même les genoux ... s'il est posé sur une surface dûr, aucun bruit parce qu'il est en contact avec les patins de caoutchouc et non l'aluminium directement.

Par contre à même le ventre dans un lit, comme tu dis, là moindre pression du côté gauche où droit du trackpad suffit à provoquer ce bruit qui m'agace déjà tellement.

A noter que j'ai constaté que ça le faisait moins lorsque le Macbook Air était froid (directement après démarrage). Je sais pas si ça peut jouer ou si c'est juste une coïncidence ...


----------



## Doan (10 Janvier 2013)

J'ai moi aussi un MBPr et j'ai exactement le même bruit que l'auteur.
Mais je pense que c'est tout à fait normal, qu'il n'y a pas de raison de s'inquiété, en effet tous produits qui doté d'une certaine flexibilité, il n'y a pas de raison de s'inquiété, puis vous trouvez ça gênant parce que maintenant, vous n'entendez que ce bruit simplement.


----------



## Mister_sam32 (10 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a vous, 

je possède un MacBook Pro rétina 15" aussi, et j'ai le même problème 

Je l'ai depuis 3 semaines maintenant, mais j'ai constater ce problème le lendemain de l'achat !

Sa m'as mis la pression de savoir que mon Mac tout neuf pourrait être déjà fragiliser, mais je m'y suis fait, 
J'ai appeler mon APR, il m'as dit de ne pas m'inquiéter, mais jusqu'a présent je " crains " que la/les poutres de soutiens au niveau des ouïes d'aération finissent par casser ! 

une simple pression au niveau droit en dessous du mac suffit à entendre le craquement 

avez vous une solution ?


----------



## neoback45 (11 Janvier 2013)

Vous vous rendez compte à quel point vous en êtes??
Allez acheter une Ferrari et trouver aucun élément qui craque ou qui grince!!
Profitez de vos machines ou si ça vous gènes tant que ça alors acheter pas!


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (11 Janvier 2013)

neoback45 a dit:


> Vous vous rendez compte à quel point vous en êtes??
> Allez acheter une Ferrari et trouver aucun élément qui craque ou qui grince!!
> Profitez de vos machines ou si ça vous gènes tant que ça alors acheter pas!



tg un peu.




Yo Sam32, ouais j'ai le même soucis que toi et je pense aller dans un applestore quand j'aurai la foi.
Le sujet, et tout les sujets de la sorte parlent de bruits quand on appuie au milieu du capot, comme sur la vidéo de l'auteur du thread. Bruit relativement aiguë, tititititic, comme le bruit d'une chainette. Je ne m'inquiétais pas, c'est relativement mineur.

Par contre depuis que j'ai une housse je manipule plus mon ordinateur sur la tranche et j'ai constaté le même bruit que toi quand je presse un peu la largeur en bas à droite (mac ouvert en face de l'utilisateur).
Mais la c'est carrément un crack est là c'est pas un tintement comme l'autre... C'est bien audible, autant que mon vieux parquet. Donc je reste un peu dubitatif.


----------



## Doan (11 Janvier 2013)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> tg un peu.



Alors toi, elle est bien belle ta repartie. --'


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2013)

Cela arrive souvent .

Les coques aluminium sont soumis régulièrement a des expansions et des rétractions duent à la chaleur .
Ce qui engendre donc des micro décalages pouvant générer des mini craquement .

Rien d'anormal , à la rigueur dévisser te remettre les vis de la coque inférieur. 
Rien de plus a faire .


----------



## neoback45 (12 Janvier 2013)

Doan a dit:


> Alors toi, elle est bien belle ta repartie. --'



Ouaip!


----------



## Alias (12 Janvier 2013)

Même phénomène sur un MBP 13" 2011 : très très agaçant ... J'avais dévissé le capot arrière puis revissé comme conseillé mais le bruit était toujours là ... Depuis je l'ai revendu (pas pour ça) pour un MBA 2012 qui ne présente pas ce petit soucis.


----------



## Mister_sam32 (12 Janvier 2013)

Non, moi ce n'est pas un léger " toc tic tic ", mais bine un craquement, 
j'entend clairement un bruit comme si un objet pointu venais rayer le mac

mais bon, faudrait quand même que j'aille voir avec mon APR 

merci pour vos retours


----------



## PDD (21 Janvier 2013)

Aucun bruit de ce genre sur le mien déballé hier...MBP rétina 15.


----------



## nemrod (7 Novembre 2013)

J'ai eu ce cas avec un MBP non Retina, j'avais mal revissé le tout après upgrade.

Je l'ai de nouveau depuis qu'Apple m'a changé d'écran :hein:, go AS.


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

comme indiqué j'avais ce pb sur un MBPr 15'' de mid 2012, 

mais ce n'était pas l'alu dans mon cas c'était la charniere plastique noire mal revissée


----------



## OSX (7 Novembre 2013)

Concernant les craquements qui seraient du au vide entre la plaque et les composants, pourquoi ne pas essayer de coller un petit feutre sur la tole à l'intérieur qui ferait de sorte que la plaque ne puisse plus bouger?


----------



## nemrod (7 Novembre 2013)

Sur des machines à 2,5 - 3 K, sérieusement ?


----------



## OSX (7 Novembre 2013)

Oui sérieusement, je suis d'accord qu'à ce prix ce peut pas arriver... mais si ça permet d'éviter de s'énerver, de se prendre la tête, de renvoyer la machine etc...


----------



## nemrod (7 Novembre 2013)

Bah pour moi ce sera un A/R en AS, pas de bricolage.


----------



## OSX (7 Novembre 2013)

Ton point de vue est respectable


----------



## nemrod (7 Novembre 2013)

Je n'en doute pas


----------



## dainfamous (7 Novembre 2013)

pareil j'achetes un ordi a ce tarif c'est pas pour mettre les mains dans le cambouis 

puis perte de garantie


----------



## nemrod (7 Novembre 2013)

Donc, machine amené cet après midi.

Le Genius, pas le plus souriant mais ce n'est ce que je lui demande, commencera me dire que c'est électrostatique pour terminer, quand je lui dit que non, par me dire que c'est normal.

Je lui dit que c'est récent, que ce n'est pas "normal" pour une machine à 2400 , sans compter l'AC, il me dit qu'il va regarder.

Il revient 10 minutes après, avec une vidéo de l'intérieur et me montre le plastique de la batterie, le responsable selon lui, je lui dit que ce n'est pas seulement de part et d'autre du track pad mais en dans les coins droite et gauche, d'ou l'idée de la vis mal lise.

Il m'explique qu'il y'a un autre plastique au niveau de la charnière, elle était/est aussi bruyante depuis le changement d'écran mais beaucoup moins.

En fait il l'a ouvert, a nettoyé les ventilateurs, ça semble marcher, je touche de l'alu, plus de craquement, mais il maintient que c'est normal, que c'est du au plastique.

J'ai demandé qu'il remplisse un dossier, si ca se reproduit je ferait venir un technicien comme on me l'a proposé.

Maintenant plus de craquement, quel bonheur ce silence


----------



## Difock788 (8 Novembre 2013)

Je suis quand même impressionné par le niveau de ces "genius". C'était pour moi le gros point fort des magasins Apple par rapport à la FNAC ou Boulanger (où tu te trouves généralement face à des incompétents) mais s'ils se rapprochent du niveau des autres, ça ne donne pas envie de poser une question...


----------



## nemrod (8 Novembre 2013)

Difock788 a dit:


> Je suis quand même impressionné par le niveau de ces "genius". C'était pour moi le gros point fort des magasins Apple par rapport à la FNAC ou Boulanger (où tu te trouves généralement face à des incompétents) mais s'ils se rapprochent du niveau des autres, ça ne donne pas envie de poser une question...



tu juges un peu facilement.


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

oui c'est clair

le genius "geek" est en train de disparaitre, de plus en plus on voit des pseudo-techniciens de moins en moins qualifié ou plutôt impliqué.
:mouais:


----------



## nemrod (8 Novembre 2013)

des données chiffrées ou un "je pense" ?


----------



## dainfamous (8 Novembre 2013)

une impression validée par le nombre de fois ou j'y vais et pose des questions 

pour anecdote: je voyages beaucoup, USA, Japon, etc etc, et je peux dire qu'il y a une GROSSE différence entre l'implication et la qualité de service dans les différents Apple store que je connais...

pour ma part les "meilleurs" que je connais, sont japonais, mais bon c'est une impression...
les pires sont ... français (manque d'implication de technicité etc etc)

je repetes ce n'est qu'une impression mais c'est la mienne et je m'y fis :love:


----------



## ecosmeri (10 Novembre 2014)

soucis similaire pour moi  sur un 13 

je suis allé a l'applestore il a démonté le capot puis replacé les picot qui préviennent d'un écrasement de batterie. 

ca a tenu 1 jour. maintenant c'est encore pire. je vais acheter un tournevis pour essayer de résoudre le problème moi même. si ça ne marche pas ce sera coup de gueule en apple store avec remboursement du produit. ras le bol d'apple c'est de pire en pire.
même les ordinateur en vulgaire plastique ne craque pas comme ça


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2014)

ecosmeri a dit:


> soucis similaire pour moi  sur un 13
> 
> je suis allé a l'applestore il a démonté le capot puis replacé les picot qui préviennent d'un écrasement de batterie.
> 
> ...


Déjà expliqué dans d'autres messages, mais ce craquement provient de petits supports servant à maintenir un écart de la coque en aluminium des composants.

Il peut, suivant les modèles, y en avoir 2 ou 3, en métal ou en plastique...



 



...ce n'est pas un défaut de fabrication ou un vice caché. C'est surtout le fait d'exercer une pression trop forte qui produit ce ou ces craquements.

Que ce soit par téléphone ou dans un magasin, il n'y aura jamais de remboursement, surtout de la façon dont tu veux procéder. Un Macbook n'est pas fragile en usage et utilisation normale.


----------



## ecosmeri (10 Novembre 2014)

ba moi ce n'est meme pas en exerçant une pression le simple fait de poser les main sur le clavier sans appuyer quand j'ai l'ordi sur les genou fait que ça craque et des que je le soulève des genou (avec mes deux main au extrémités ça craque aussi.

si tu juge ça normal tan mieux pour toi, pour moi ce n'est pas normal, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un ordi chinois sur les genou. et à 1500 balles l'ordi je pense que l'on est en droit d'exiger un certain niveau de qualité non?

en tout cas merci pour les photos du dessous 

je vais d'abord essayer de mettre du scotch sur ces ergo.


----------



## Supra3000 (10 Novembre 2014)

Ton impression est bonne ecosmeri, les Macbook Pros sont assemblés en Chine donc tu as effectivement un ordinateur chinois sur les genoux.


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2014)

ecosmeri a dit:


> ba moi ce n'est meme pas en exerçant une pression le simple fait de poser les main sur le clavier sans appuyer quand j'ai l'ordi sur les genou fait que ça craque et des que je le soulève des genou (avec mes deux main au extrémités ça craque aussi.
> 
> si tu juge ça normal tan mieux pour toi, pour moi ce n'est pas normal, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un ordi chinois sur les genou. et à 1500 balles l'ordi je pense que l'on est en droit d'exiger un certain niveau de qualité non?
> 
> ...


Tu risques de faire plus de dégâts qu'autre chose. 

Sur le capot, il y a selon les modèles 2 ou 3 plots, il faut imaginer, en fait NE pas imaginer, mais il y a donc aussi 2 ou 3 pièces de forme inversée sur l'autre demi-coque en aluminium, permettant le centrage et le maintien de la partie supérieure.

Si tu mets une épaisseur de scotch trop épais, tu vas écarter par force les supports intérieurs, qui généralement sont en plastique, au risque de les casser et les plots de maintien n'auront plus aucun effet.

Il est de quelle année ton MBP, aucune info dans ton profil, modèle, année...


----------

